# 67 GTO on Ebay



## fst65gto (Oct 24, 2004)

I am bidding on a 67 GTO on Ebay . It's red , black top , hood tach , post coupe , in Texas and looks very nice . Anyone have any idea of how high I should go for this car ? It has 9 days to go in the auction and I'm sure it's reserve is high . But I would like to get an idea of it's value from GTO people . I own a 65 Buick Gran Sport , a 69 Road Runner , and a 70 Challenger RT / SE , but want a GTO in my little group . Any help would really be nice . Thanks so much .

George


----------



## keoni1978 (Dec 1, 2004)

you should take a look at this one. 

67 GTO


----------



## fst65gto (Oct 24, 2004)

*67 Gto*

It's nice but not as nice as the one in Houston with Ram Air , and the post coupe with the options on that car is very rare .

Anyone with information on the 67 GTO on Ebay ( 12/15/04) , red , black top , ram air , automatic in Houston , Texas please contact me . Also looking for a rough idea of it's value .

Thank you ,
George ( fst65gs ) [email protected]


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

I found the car,

Red GTO

The bid will probably reach the high 30's, if the car was restored to it's original color (he states, "Linden Green with a black Vinyl top") (Data Plate states," HH which does not include a vinly top) I believe it would bring a little more if purchased by a "true original car" collector. 

The ram air was an add-on and did not come from the factory. The car is rated for 335 hp. The ram air was only offered from the factory on the XS and XP 360 hp engines. (Pontiac sold around 300 Ram Air modification kits for the 67)

Very nice car and I would not mind parking it in my garage, Outstanding restoration.

Good luck


----------



## keoni1978 (Dec 1, 2004)

05GTO said:


> *The ram air was an add-on and did not come from the factory.* The car is rated for 335 hp. The ram air was only offered from the factory on the XS and XP 360 hp engines. (Pontiac sold around 300 Ram Air modification kits for the 67)


So basically you are paying a premium for a post GTO with a ram air kit. IMO, you are better off buying another post GTO and have it restored and it would probably be cheaper


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

keoni1978 said:


> So basically you are paying a premium for a post GTO with a ram air kit. IMO, you are better off buying another post GTO and have it restored and it would probably be cheaper


Keoni1978,

When will your 67 arrive?


----------



## fst65gto (Oct 24, 2004)

*67 Gto ...*

05 GTO ... Thanks for the information . I have talked to these people twice and it seems this is a real straight car . Not perfect but after a small dash repair and detailing of the undercarrige maybe a low 1 or high 2 . I have been able to look up some things and the tach I think should be red , the bracket on the alt. should be black , and the red hose should be black . I also think the knob on the Hurst shifter is wrong and should be a round black knob . I am the current high bidder and will bid more but my real problem is where is the top . This would be my first GTO since 1965 when I bought one new . If it were a Buick or Mopar I would be better at guessing at a price . So do you think something between $34,000.00 and $36,000.00 is in the ballpark ?

Thanks , George


----------



## keoni1978 (Dec 1, 2004)

I was hoping the auto transporter can pick it up before Sat and ship it down. But for some reason I cant get a hold of them. The car is ready to car, just waiting for a transporter. Worse comes to worst, I'll drive up there and get it myself on Fri. Its going to be a long drive though....9hrs each way


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

fst65gs said:


> 05 GTO ... Thanks for the information . I have talked to these people twice and it seems this is a real straight car . Not perfect but after a small dash repair and detailing of the undercarrige maybe a low 1 or high 2 . I have been able to look up some things and the tach I think should be red , the bracket on the alt. should be black , and the red hose should be black . I also think the knob on the Hurst shifter is wrong and should be a round black knob . I am the current high bidder and will bid more but my real problem is where is the top . This would be my first GTO since 1965 when I bought one new . If it were a Buick or Mopar I would be better at guessing at a price . So do you think something between $34,000.00 and $36,000.00 is in the ballpark ?
> 
> Thanks , George


George,

I use Collector Car Trader Online to establish a price. In my opinion there are 4 classes of 67 GTO's.

1- Usaully a GTO found in a pasture with a blown or no engine and transmission. These cars provide very few parts, some buy them for the VIN and data plate. May be restored using wrecked GTO, tempest or lemans parts and sold as a GTO. Price ranges from $1,000 to $4,500.
2- A GTO that runs, the engine may be an improper letter code 400, has been butchered and needs much work. Could be used as a parts car. Price ranges from $4,500 to $8,500
3- A GTO with matching numbers but needs alot of attention, the interior is in good shape and the paint is original. This car could easily be restored to a fine automobile. Prices range from $8,500 to $20,000.
4- A GTO that is somewhat rare, I.E. Convertible, Ram Air car, coupe and the HO car. This car could also be a hardtop and would have all numbers and date codes matching, all data plate information correct and would be detailed and spotless. Prices range from $20,000 to $100,000

The car you are bidding on is somewhat rare being a coupe, I like a car to be original with only the options listed on the data plate. I prefer to have the same appearance as the day it was purchased new from the dealer. 

I was watching a 3-day auction on a 67 about 4 hours ago, there was no activity from other bidders for 3 days. I was the first to place a bid 30 minutes before the auction ended. Within 3 minutes 6 more bids came in. The car did not sell because the reserve was not met.

Check out the other Goats on Collector Car Trader, you may find another car or get a better idea of how high to go.

Good luck,


----------



## keoni1978 (Dec 1, 2004)

Here is a good one I think

67 HO


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Is that anti-freeze?


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

*67 Gto*

This is a very nice restoration, but I would not go over 30K for it. I own 2 post coupes that are not quite as nice as this one, but would sell for low to mid 20's. I bought them for low teens in the past year. I love both of them and drive them like I stole them.

My guess would be that the car will not sell for the reserve. You might be able to work a deal something less after the auction, but it still will probably be in the mid 30's.

I agree with an earlier post than you would be better off buying a "little lesser" car and finishing it yourself.

If you are a GTOAA member, check the national register and see if you can get someone to go look at it.


----------



## fst65gto (Oct 24, 2004)

*67 Gto*

SANDU002 and / or 05GTO

Would you please email me your phone number ? You seem to know alot about the 67 GTO and I have a couple of decoding questions .

Email to either : [email protected] or [email protected]

Thank you so much ,

George


----------



## fst65gto (Oct 24, 2004)

Still working on the 67 GTO on Ebay . Any additional information , suggestions , etc. , anyone wishes to give me would be appreciated . I know Buick's and Mopars but am working by the hour to learn more about this car . Those of you that have already given me information and feedback ... Thank you very much . Still struggling with the price and some of it's matching number items . I have learned the car is from New York but now in Houston . 

Thanks again ,

George [email protected] or [email protected]


----------



## fst65gto (Oct 24, 2004)

Still looking at the 67 GTO in Houston on Ebay . Am waiting to bid till near the end of the auction . But a few questions if I get it . The alternator bracket seems to be wrong . Will it be a problem to put the correct one on ?
Has anyone else looked at this car and have any opinions ?

Thank you ,
George


----------

